# Grizzly G0690 vs. G0715P



## D1st (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice review. Hate that you had to go through that. Hope the new one works like a champ.


----------



## Chipy (Apr 20, 2011)

I was tempted by GO715 price tag but will in all likely hood get GO 690.Thanks for confirming my original plan.
See some good came from all that mess you got a better saw I will buy a better saw…...


----------



## Alpiner (May 7, 2011)

I don't think you will be disappointed. I called Grizzly this morning to advise them of the missing screws/washers for mounting the power switch. I brought up the disappointing quality of the extension wings, and was told they should have been of the same grind quality as the table top. He was willing to ship new ones to me, but I declined since I have these pretty acceptable now.

One more very nice difference (I believe) between the two saws that I forgot to mention is that it takes three times the revolution of the G0715P height adjustment wheel to fully raise the blade as the G0690. The G0690 really goes up/down fast!


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Now I know what to expect in the morning. My G0690 is due to land here and get a 5 1/2 inch lowering.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Congrats on the new saw. Glad to see you got the G0690….you will like it alot better then the Hybrids or contractors types for sure.

I have been using my G0691 for a couple of years now and it has done everything I have thrown at it….and was pretty tight out of the box. Funny that your extension wings were different…mine are shiny and the same as the table (the G0691 is the G0690 but with longer rails). I guess they may have changed them in the last two years?

My saw came lathered in shipping grease (cosmoline or what have you) - probably to protect it from the salt air while it travels from China. All the inventory was intact and the shipping box was pretty heavy duty as I remember. The saw took only a few tweaks of the angle settings….the run out was under tolerance and the fence only needed minor tweaking to make it parallel. I put on my WWII blade and started cutting away the very afternoon the saw came….I have thrown some hard woods at it….lignum vitae…ironwood….and it handled them without even slowing down….gotta love that 3hp Leeson.


----------



## Alpiner (May 7, 2011)

Even though the wings are greatly improved, maybe I should consider calling Grizzly, since you say yours were the same quality grind as the table top, reggiek, to see about a swap. What do you think?


----------



## Alpiner (May 7, 2011)

I purchased a Starrett adhesive tape at my local Woodcraft store yesterday, and it is spot on accurate compared with my 18" steel rule. I really caution anyone who is purchasing any of Grizzly's saws to check their tape against a steel rule. It wouldn't be a problem if Grizzly's rule was somewhat stretched because you could always shave a bit off your workpiece to get an accurate measurement. However, their rule has shrunk, so if you want to take a 12" cut, you're going to end up with slightly less than 12". I found that 18" on my steel rule was actually 1/32" shy of 18" on Grizzly's tape.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Alpiner, why not ask for the wings to be replaced? If they are an inconvenience….All they could say is no….but I bet you will be surprised by their customer support.

As for using a steel rule….I always use one when I am looking for accurate cuts - especially on tight fitting joints….the rules on saws, fences, router tables..etc…etc….require that they are adjusted everytime something is moved or changed - where a steel ruler works right out of the gate….I use the tapes on equipment as a way to provide a little confirmation that the cut length is around where it should be….but not for precision.


----------



## Alpiner (May 7, 2011)

Actually, I did contact them this morning, and they'll be shipping the replacement wings to me. Grizzly has always been extremely accommodating to me. My concern is that the new ones will be like the old ones, but I'm willing to take a chance. They said they didn't want the other ones back, even though they're perfectly fine especially after I dressed them with 1000 grit sandpaper. I have no use for them. It will be a shame to just trash them.

Regarding the table saw fence tape or steel rule, I was spoiled with my old Jet contractor saw as the tape scale was extremely exact. I put on the new Starrett tape this morning, and it's set precisely on the new G0690's fence tubing according to my digital caliper.


----------



## Cato (May 1, 2009)

Alpiner, Congrats on your new saw. I put the Starrett tape on my T2 fence when I mounted it to my table saw, and it is a very accurate scale. I stretched my old fence tape trying to remove it and mount it on the T2.


----------



## LarryB (Mar 16, 2011)

Congrats on the new saw and thank you for the evaluation! I've been exploring a new TS and am torn on what to buy with a small budget. Was really tempted to go with the GO715P but couldn't find where they cut $500 worth of corners. Guess I'll follow your lead and go with the G0960. I'll have to have 220 run into my small shop which was another reason I was looking at 2hp vs 3hp.
Any thoughts on the Shop Fox mobile base Grizzly has on sale with the TS?


----------



## Alpiner (May 7, 2011)

You need to go with the HTC3000 mobile base that's now available at Woodcraft for $70. That's what I have, and it holds the saw's weight very well. Many reviews have an unfavorable rating for the Shop Fox base. Since I've had both the G0715P and the G0690, I now believe it is worth the additional $500 for the G0690, which is now on sale for $1250.


----------



## Alpiner (May 7, 2011)

I've worked with my G0690 for about three months now using it on a couple of projects, one cutting 3" maple. It is a terrific saw. I have noticed one thing that puzzles me, and this applies to any table saw really. I'm picking up very fine cross grain surface scratches, and I don't know where they're coming from as I never have anything but wood on the table. The only thing I can figure out is perhaps the knots are scratching it as I move a board into position to cut it. Any thoughts?


----------



## g_uncle (Oct 5, 2013)

Hi All,

Relatively new here. Tried to post this before but somehow failed. I have the 690 and am extremely happy with it. But after about 2 years, the "key" that keeps the pulley that turns the blade attached to the motor shaft has come out. The "key" is the little metal square between the shaft and the pulley in the picture.

apparently there is some sort of set screw that keeps everything in in place, which I suspect worked its way out. Does anyone with a 690 know where this set screw goes?

Any help is appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Alpiner (May 7, 2011)

I honestly do not know, g_uncle. My only suggestion is to contact Grizzly's tech support. Perhaps you can post your solution, once determined, so we can all benefit from it.


----------



## g_uncle (Oct 5, 2013)

Thanks, I'll be doing that and posting the response . . . just seeing if anyone else had this problem or knew where the set screw actually fits in.


----------



## enkay (Nov 12, 2014)

I purchased a Grizzly table saw G0715P on October 14, 2014, at the Pennsylvania showroom, and found it strange that when I went to pick this up Grizzly voided the warranty because I was picking it up and not having it shipped. I found this strange due to the fact that on May 20, 2014 I had purchased and picked up their 14" band saw and their warranty was not voided then. On Oct. 20, 2014 I proceeded to set up the table saw and when it was turned on a screeching was detected and immediately turned it off. A tare down of the saw was required and when examining the drive motor and motor pulley it was discovered that during assembly only a setscrew had been placed in the drive pulley. There had been machined and channel for a 6×6x20 key, but there was no key. I have purchased and inserted a key and new setscrew reassembled the saw and it runs fine. I can't help but wonder if there was knowledge that the saw was not assembled properly and that was the reason why the warranty was voided. Does Grizzly really think that things like this will promote consumer confidence in their products?
Unhappy Customer,
Charles Koos


----------

